# Cycling snobs



## thunderlips76 (3 Jun 2015)

Is there a point when you've been cycling so long you become a cycling snob?. I ask this as I'm taking part in a charity ride ( about 100 miler) and I've already been told by other more experienced cyclists that "that carrera from halfords is rubbish, you'll need to spend a grand at least", " your average kph is too low, it needs to increase by 10", " what.......your bib shorts are from eBay......mine are castelli and cost a million pounds........" Etc. I'm not even that bad, I attack every climb even though my drive train is squeeking its head off.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (3 Jun 2015)

Oil your chain!


----------



## Hip Priest (3 Jun 2015)

I'm a bit of a snob, but what you describe is just plain rudeness. I did my first century on a Carrera wearing budget kit. You'll be fine. Good luck!


----------



## Crackle (3 Jun 2015)

I can't answer, that post doesn't come up to the right standards.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jun 2015)

Damn.. disappointed yet again....


----------



## Markymark (3 Jun 2015)

Flippin cycling snobs. It's like those who don't nod when I say hello. Why is that?


----------



## Markymark (3 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Damn.. disappointed yet again....


You're welcome....


----------



## Gatters (3 Jun 2015)

It's all true what they say...do as you're told


----------



## MiK1138 (3 Jun 2015)

screw them mate, at the end of the day if it has 2 wheels and a chainset its a bike, wear whats comfy or what you can afford and let your legs do the talking


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (3 Jun 2015)

Ignore them.

Those that make bike price comments are seriously deluded.

Look at the hour record, an improvement of 3kph in 11years. That's what technology and a lot of cash gets you, when it's in the hands of a professional. Ride what you have, those that make silly comments about the clothes you wear is handy, as it points out the ones to ignore


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jun 2015)

The thing is that when you've done the ride on your Carrera they'll all feel that they'll have to go further than you because they're on pricey bikes and wearing Assos ego-warmers. And they're afraid.


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Jun 2015)

Attack every climb?

They can't all have cake shops at the top, surely?


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (3 Jun 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Attack every climb?
> 
> They can't all have cake shops at the top, surely?



That's why I hate blind hills, you don't know which ones have a pub at the top


----------



## Mrs M (3 Jun 2015)

Never mind them 
Just go for it and enjoy yourself 
And make them "eat your dust" as you zoom past.


----------



## mickle (3 Jun 2015)

Castelli? Expensive!? Ha!

Assos darling, or Rapha.


----------



## jnrmczip (3 Jun 2015)

Teach them a lesson smile as you pass them they will be tormented


----------



## TheSoulReaver03 (3 Jun 2015)

I know, right? You start off cycling with the belief that cyclists are friendly and energetic people who help others with the same passion. After all, all you do is just pushing down two pedals and make yourself go forward, all the while strengthening your legs. This is not a bike or a car or anything to brag about, right? Yeah, right. For me, at least.

Then there are those carbon maniacs who brag about how their bike is 2 kilos lighter than yours. Who gives a sh*t, seriously? You think those 2 kilos are gonna give you an advantage anywhere else than at climbs? Oh, ever heard of force of gravity at descending by the way? 

These kind of guys ruin what sports are all about.


----------



## Venod (3 Jun 2015)

You will find its the guys with all the gear but no idea who are the worst the best way to deal with them is sit on their wheels and take them in a sprint, always satisfies me even at my age.


----------



## TheSoulReaver03 (3 Jun 2015)

jnrmczip said:


> Teach them a lesson smile as you pass them they will be tormented



"That guy is doping! Nobody overtakes a carbon bike!"


----------



## yello (3 Jun 2015)

Okay, so other than that, how's your day been?


----------



## raleighnut (3 Jun 2015)

TheSoulReaver03 said:


> "That guy is doping! Nobody overtakes a carbon bike!"


Until they melt in the rain.


----------



## vickster (3 Jun 2015)

Do you really care? Just ride your bike and enjoy 

They sound like tossers who just happen to ride bikes


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Jun 2015)

My first triathlon bike came out of a ditch. I now ride a scooter. I'm posh mate.


----------



## snorri (3 Jun 2015)

0-markymark-0 said:


> It's like those who don't nod when I say hello. Why is that?



It's 'cos you look like the weirdest thing ever on two wheels, if you had a friend he would have told you by now.

Well, you did ask.


----------



## snorri (3 Jun 2015)

thunderlips76 said:


> I've already been told by other more experienced cyclists who've read a lot more glossy cycle mags than me that....... .


FTFY


----------



## Doobiesis (3 Jun 2015)

I despise cycling snobbery! You have a bike - just ride - is my motto! 

I always give a nod/wave to any cyclist whether they're on a mountain bike, road bike or hybrid. It is about the person, not what they're on!


----------



## TheSoulReaver03 (3 Jun 2015)

Doobiesis said:


> I despise cycling snobbery! You have a bike - just ride - is my motto!
> 
> I always give a nod/wave to any cyclist whether they're on a mountain bike, road bike or hybrid. It is about the person, not what they're on!



Are the people you greet made from carbon at least?


----------



## midliferider (3 Jun 2015)

Different people cycle for different reasons. You need to decide why you want to cycle and do what you want.
I cycle primarily for pleasure. I enjoy cycling. Everything else is secondary to me.
I do not cycle to race, train or to build my stamina. So I am not interested in figures like speed, cadence, heart rate etc etc.
I wear what is comfortable for me. They are mostly from Aldi and Decathlon B Twin. It is nothing to do with affordability.
I do have 3 different bikes for 3 different purposes.
Regarding hills, I am happy if I get to the top, What speed I get there is not so important for me.

So, ignore comments and just enjoy cycling.


----------



## ayceejay (3 Jun 2015)

Every morning I wake up around seven, according to my Apple watch, the watch has an app. that allows me to check: the weather, the hew being caste by the sun and what everyone else will be wearing today to cope with these conditions - then I check my Rapha wardrobe. Lately the beard/no beard thing has been a drag until I sourced www,faceup.com so now I am set, until - oh my Lord black bikes are non de rigeur, if only Swatch would enter this market. And then today some oik on a totally non u thing bought in the High Street called me a snob WELL - nobber to him.

Disclaimer for ralieghnut - none of this is true.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jun 2015)

Don't get me started on Rapha sh..."..

Just ride your bike...

Too many golf immigrants coming into cycling at the moment....


----------



## TheSoulReaver03 (3 Jun 2015)

ayceejay said:


> Every morning I wake up around seven, according to my Apple watch, the watch has an app. that allows me to check: the weather, the hew being caste by the sun and what everyone else will be wearing today to cope with these conditions - then I check my Rapha wardrobe. Lately the beard/no beard thing has been a drag until I sourced www,faceup.com so now I am set, until - oh my Lord black bikes are non de rigeur, if only Swatch would enter this market. And then today some oik on a totally non u thing bought in the High Street called me a snob WELL - nobber to him.
> 
> Disclaimer for ralieghnut - none of this is true.



Shave your beard. It's more aero m8. While you're at it, shave your legs. That's about 0.00000000000000000000001% less wind drag. That equals to 2 seconds on a 3 hour ride. BIG DIFFERENCE!


----------



## ayceejay (3 Jun 2015)

TheSoulReaver03 said:


> Shave your beard. It's more aero m8. While you're at it, shave your legs. That's about 0.00000000000000000000001% less wind drag. That equals to 2 seconds on a 3 hour ride. BIG DIFFERENCE!



That is SOOOOO yesterday.


----------



## MiK1138 (3 Jun 2015)

TheSoulReaver03 said:


> Shave your beard. It's more aero m8. While you're at it, shave your legs. That's about 0.00000000000000000000001% less wind drag. That equals to 2 seconds on a 3 hour ride. BIG DIFFERENCE!


Shaven Legs!!!!! i'd rather buy a £2000 Carbon for that 00000000001 of a second, oh wait i have a carbon and guess what? its only as fast as the old legs that pedal it


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jun 2015)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> That's why I hate blind hills, you don't know which ones have a pub at the top


You sound like you're going along the right lines to me.


----------



## martint235 (4 Jun 2015)

What you really need to do is clothes yourself from head to foot in Rapha. Get a £5k carbon bike. Learn how to ride it really fast. Then one Saturday morning, misjudge a corner, hit some gravel and slide along the tarmac on your a**e and gear levers for a few yards. Then you'll remember why the cheap stuff is perfectly adequate.


----------



## Elybazza61 (4 Jun 2015)

martint235 said:


> What you really need to do is clothes yourself from head to foot in Rapha. Get a £5k carbon bike. Learn how to ride it really fast. Then one Saturday morning, misjudge a corner, hit some gravel and slide along the tarmac on your a**e and gear levers for a few yards. Then you'll remember why the cheap stuff is perfectly adequate.



Except that the cheap stuff may rip even more than the pricier kit and in the case of Rapha you may be able to actually get it repaired(possibly for freeshock-horror).

Certain amount of reverse snobbery on this thread,you know sometimes pricier things are better.


----------



## martint235 (4 Jun 2015)

Elybazza61 said:


> Except that the cheap stuff may rip even more than the pricier kit and in the case of Rapha you may be able to actually get it repaired(possibly for freeshock-horror).
> 
> Certain amount of reverse snobbery on this thread,you know sometimes pricier things are better.


It might do. But ripped is ripped and it needs replacing.


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jun 2015)

Elybazza61 said:


> Certain amount of reverse snobbery on this thread,you know sometimes pricier things are better.


Yep, and the thing is, cheap (let's re-phrase that as "inexpensive", shall we?) works just fine for some people.

Nalini's least expensive bib shorts are, in my experience, poor. DHBs are fine. For some bottoms, the Nalinis could be the best shorts EVS, or both choices may pale next to anything other than a set of bibs that happens to cost more than £150. Fizik's Arione is a bit too flat for me, but an Aliante or a Brooks works fine. I don't wear my pricey merino jerseys on commutes and short rides, but I'm glad of them on long rides, especially on days where the temperature is variable.

What matters is that the stuff that you're using works for you, and, obviously, that you're not bankrupting yourself, lacking cake money, or making your children go hungry by buying it. 

Some people like the expensive stuff because they feel it gives them no excuse but to do their best (they can't complain that the gear is holding them back). Some like it because of the design, or the cachet is carries. Some like it because they're nobbers who like to look down on other people.

Similarly, there are people who are very anxious to let you know that a bin bag with three holes cut in it works just as nicely as your fancy jersey, thanks very much, as much as there are people who like inexpensive kit because it suits them fine.

Don't worry about it, just enjoy *your* riding. Someone else is always faster, has a nicer bike, &c &c &c. That's life, innit.


----------



## pclay (4 Jun 2015)

I saw a guy on a Carrera TDF with full Castelli kit (real or fake?) and with toe clips. I don't think myself as a snob (most of my shorts are Tenn), but this guy just did not look right.


----------



## J1888 (4 Jun 2015)

Punch 'em in the face, then see how much good their pricey bike does 'em.


----------



## J1888 (4 Jun 2015)

pclay said:


> I saw a guy on a Carrera TDF with full Castelli kit (real or fake?) and with toe clips. I don't think myself as a snob (most of my shorts are Tenn), but this guy just did not look right.



Maybe his spare bike, what what?


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (4 Jun 2015)

lol Buy what you can afford, ride where you can enjoy and don't let the snobs spoil your fun.


----------



## martint235 (4 Jun 2015)

Does anyone else remember Team 50p? It was an internet-based cycling club (largely MTB iirc) in the late 80s/early 90s with the motto of "What's the point of having a £1000 bike if you've only got 50p legs"


----------



## J1888 (4 Jun 2015)

martint235 said:


> Does anyone else remember Team 50p? It was an *internet-based* cycling club (largely MTB iirc) in the *late 80s/early 90s* with the motto of "What's the point of having a £1000 bike if you've only got 50p legs"



Crikey!


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jun 2015)

Ride, enjoy , ride , enjoy now repeat


----------



## martint235 (4 Jun 2015)

J1888 said:


> Crikey!


I wouldn't get carried away. It wasn't CC like. IIRC it was a couple of web pages and a postal address you could write to if you wanted to buy the club jersey. There was an email dist list though.


----------



## J1888 (4 Jun 2015)

martint235 said:


> I wouldn't get carried away. It wasn't CC like. IIRC it was a couple of web pages and a postal address you could write to if you wanted to buy the club jersey. There was an email dist list though.



Impressive enough though - don't think I got the internet (or compooter) at home until 2001


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Jun 2015)

I did a couple of Sportives when i got my first road bike. I had a great day out with the friends i was doing it with but got completly put off by the "all the gear no idea " and dont get me started on being bullied off my local lanes by some of the door handles that take part in them.

However don't get them confused with those Audax boys and girls. They are a whole different ball game. They know their stuff, are considerate road users, do some hard core mileage and don't desimate the areas that they ride it. They also tend to be really helpful if you have a mechanical and are full of great advice.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I did a couple of Sportives when i got my first road bike. I had a great day out with the friends i was doing it with but got completly put off by the "all the gear no idea " and dont get me started on being bullied off my local lanes by some of the door handles that take part in them.
> 
> However don't get them confused with those Audax boys and girls. They are a whole different ball game. They know their stuff, are considerate road users, do some hard core mileage and don't desimate the areas that they ride it. They also tend to be really helpful if you have a mechanical and are full of great advice.


You forgot the bit about helping old ladies across the road.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 Jun 2015)

Must be a slow day, no waving/nodding yet


----------



## marzjennings (4 Jun 2015)

thunderlips76 said:


> Is there a point when you've been cycling so long you become a cycling snob?. .



Yes, if the question imply's that as an ever improving cyclist I liked/needed/wanted to use increasingly better equipment.


----------



## Venod (4 Jun 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> I did a couple of Sportives when i got my first road bike. I had a great day out with the friends i was doing it with but got completly put off by the "all the gear no idea " and dont get me started on being bullied off my local lanes by some of the door handles that take part in them.
> 
> However don't get them confused with those Audax boys and girls. They are a whole different ball game. They know their stuff, are considerate road users, do some hard core mileage and don't desimate the areas that they ride it. They also tend to be really helpful if you have a mechanical and are full of great advice.



And they have beards without a top knot.


----------



## Racing roadkill (4 Jun 2015)

I get this manure all the time. It winds me up. On Monday, I was doing a leisurely recce, of a short (mostly park / path) route, near me, so I could get a couple of friends, who are wavering about whether or not to cycle, to improve their health , out on their bikes. I was on my (favourite) cheap as chips, triggers broom bike (an old BTWIN Riverside Hybrid). There was one section which took me onto a road. Lo and behold, a FPKW, who seemed be out with some sort of mini douche version of himself, passed way too close, then turned round and told me "you should be on the cycle path riding that thing so slowly". Then he started shouting at the mini douche about how the mini douches cadence a had dropped below 70, "come on Tarquin, don't forget to spin", "POWER Tarquin, POWER", etc. etc. etc. I laughed so hard I nearly wobbled in front of a bus. In short, do it for your own reasons, on whatever bike you want, screw the golf club brigade.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> I get this manure all the time. It winds me up. On Monday, I was doing a leisurely recce, of a short (mostly park / path) route, near me, so I could get a couple of friends, who are wavering about whether or not to cycle, to improve their health , out on their bikes. I was on my (favourite) cheap as chips, triggers broom bike (an old BTWIN Riverside Hybrid). There was one section which took me onto a road. Lo and behold, a FPKW, who seemed be out with some sort of mini douche version of himself, passed way too close, then turned round and told me "you should be on the cycle path riding that thing so slowly". Then he started shouting at the mini douche about how the mini douches cadence a had dropped below 70, "come on Tarquin, don't forget to spin", "POWER Tarquin, POWER", etc. etc. etc. I laughed so hard I nearly wobbled in front of a bus. In short, do it for your own reasons, on whatever bike you want, screw the golf club brigade.




FPKW?
Was the child really called Tarquin?


----------



## J1888 (4 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> FPKW?
> Was the child really called *Tarquin*?



Naw, surely not.

Curious to know how old the kid was, I still don't know what 'cadence' is apart from in music.


----------



## yello (4 Jun 2015)

I think we ought find this child and rescue them.

The name, the fpkw expectations... that's gotta be something social services ought be alerted to.


----------



## mustang1 (4 Jun 2015)

I've become the opposite. I bought a dale carbon to see what all the fuss was about (its a blxxdy brilliant bike) but if I were buying again, then I'd buy bottom of the range stuff (2300, sora, tiagra kinda thing). As long as the gear ratios are suitable, I'm good to go. 

You should tell those snobs that their bikes just aren't good enough. If they've spent £3k on a bike, just the them they could have got nicer wheels. If they spent £2k on wheels, tell them their frame isn't steel. If the frame is steel, tell them it isn't carbon. And so on.

If they mock you for having a low end bike, tell them you're only a beginner but they aren't as advanced as they think they are on account of their measly four grand bikes.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (4 Jun 2015)

Get one's chap to tell them to go f*** themselves....
One's cycling clobber today was supplied by F&F, trainers by Regatta, a Decathlon Wed'ze thermal top, a pair of George's boxers, jacket by Mountain Warehouse,padded shorts by Crivit..
Label freak I am....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (4 Jun 2015)

martint235 said:


> Does anyone else remember Team 50p? It was an internet-based cycling club (largely MTB iirc) in the late 80s/early 90s with the motto of "What's the point of having a £1000 bike if you've only got 50p legs"


Purely as a coincidence, I just got back from Welling, and took my cycling shorts off to find a 50p sticking to my leg. I've no idea how it got there but I suspect it did the return journey. Note, only one 50p leg - that's inflation for you.


----------



## jonny jeez (4 Jun 2015)

The best rider I know (personally) rides a £200 10 year old Claude butler, wears a running top, arm warmers that are embarrassingly too short and refuses to service his rear mech so that it squeals on evey shift. Yet he covers around 10,000 miles a year and can put any club rider we meet to shame.

Mind you, I still dock him demerits on every ride for general tardiness and appearance, it's the only opportunity I get to feel superior.

So I guess the point is, yes, experience can create snobbery but mostly from insecurity


----------



## martint235 (4 Jun 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Purely as a coincidence, I just got back from Welling, and took my cycling shorts off to find a 50p sticking to my leg. I've no idea how it got there but I suspect it did the return journey. Note, only one 50p leg - that's inflation for you.


Surprised you got out of Welling with that much money left on you!!


----------



## MiK1138 (4 Jun 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Get one's chap to tell them to go f*** themselves....
> One's cycling clobber today was supplied by F&F, trainers by Regatta, a Decathlon Wed'ze thermal top, a pair of George's boxers, jacket by Mountain Warehouse,padded shorts by Crivit..
> Label freak I am....


Majority of my cycle wear comes from the House of Lidl


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Jun 2015)

MiK1138 said:


> Majority of my cycle wear comes from the House of Lidl


Lidl?

You were lucky...

(&c)


----------



## Venod (4 Jun 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> I get this manure all the time. It winds me up. On Monday, I was doing a leisurely recce, of a short (mostly park / path) route, near me, so I could get a couple of friends, who are wavering about whether or not to cycle, to improve their health , out on their bikes. I was on my (favourite) cheap as chips, triggers broom bike (an old BTWIN Riverside Hybrid). There was one section which took me onto a road. Lo and behold, a FPKW, who seemed be out with some sort of mini douche version of himself, passed way too close, then turned round and told me "you should be on the cycle path riding that thing so slowly". Then he started shouting at the mini douche about how the mini douches cadence a had dropped below 70, "come on Tarquin, don't forget to spin", "POWER Tarquin, POWER", etc. etc. etc. I laughed so hard I nearly wobbled in front of a bus. In short, do it for your own reasons, on whatever bike you want, screw the golf club brigade.



Calling your child Tarquin is just wrong, but so is pedalling with the wrong cadence (no matter what gear you wear or bike you ride) as i am always telling the grandsons Jack, Zack & Tom.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (4 Jun 2015)

ianrauk said:


> FPKW?



I read it as Full Pro Kit W**ker


----------



## ayceejay (4 Jun 2015)

I find reverse snobbery equally as annoying personally. If you wear old torn kit in need of a wash I couldn't care less but should you decide to tell me that as result you are faster/more laid back/happier than me as a result then you are a snob.


----------



## martint235 (4 Jun 2015)

ayceejay said:


> I find reverse snobbery equally as annoying personally. If you wear old torn kit in need of a wash I couldn't care less but should you decide to tell me that as result you are faster/more laid back/happier than me as a result then you are a snob.


No. Just better.


----------



## paul2015 (4 Jun 2015)

They keep ignoring me when I say hi,


----------



## Ian H (4 Jun 2015)

Cyclists' ability to factionalise still amazes me.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jun 2015)

paul2015 said:


> They keep ignoring me when I say hi,


Feckers never wave back at me either.


----------



## Trickedem (5 Jun 2015)

jonny jeez said:


> The best rider I know (personally) rides a £200 10 year old Claude butler, wears a running top, arm warmers that are embarrassingly too short and refuses to service his rear mech so that it squeals on evey shift. Yet he covers around 10,000 miles a year and can put any club rider we meet to shame.


@ianrauk is this your alter-ego from some weird parallel universe? 10k miles and obsession with rear mechs?


----------



## bpsmith (5 Jun 2015)

Snobbery or reverse snobbery is bloody annoying, in equal measures.

Just because someone is wearing Castelli or Rapha doesn't mean they have an opinion on why someone is wearing less expensive gear. Likewise, if someone is wearing less expensive kit then it doesn't mean that they can't afford more expensive gear.

The assumption of either, or other issues, is a problem for the person making said assumption!


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Jun 2015)

Ian H said:


> Cyclists' ability to factionalise still amazes me.


Splitter.


----------



## yello (5 Jun 2015)

Why can't we just all love each other?

BTW, I'm applying for a job as a Disney scriptwriter. Do think I'm in with a chance?


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Jun 2015)

yello said:


> BTW, I'm applying for a job as a Disney scriptwriter. Do think I'm in with a chance?


Nah mate. Let it go.


----------



## Mugshot (5 Jun 2015)

yello said:


> Why can't we just all love each other?
> 
> BTW, I'm applying for a job as a Disney scriptwriter. Do think I'm in with a chance?


I think you should Let it go.


----------



## Mugshot (5 Jun 2015)

Ooooooooooooooo


----------



## yello (5 Jun 2015)

John the Monkey said:


> Nah mate. Let it go.



I'm crestfallen.


----------



## Ticktockmy (5 Jun 2015)

Take no notice of them, ride and wear what you are comfortable with, We are after all now entering the Poser season, so there plenty of riders out and about with there super bikes and named clothing, But you only have to look at their calf muscles to see that they are only posing weekend warriors..LOL.


----------



## yello (5 Jun 2015)

Ticktockmy said:


> But you only have to look at their calf muscles to see that they are only posing weekend warriors..LOL.



Or new to cycling and still learning, building strength, etc. We all started out at some point.


----------



## Ticktockmy (5 Jun 2015)

yello said:


> Or new to cycling and still learning, building strength, etc. We all started out at some point.


 Yes yello, I was referring to the posers and the know it alls, not the newbies to the sport.


----------



## yello (5 Jun 2015)

Can you tell the difference by looking at their calf muscles?

I know you know not to 'judge a book by its cover'. That's all I am saying


----------



## Red17 (5 Jun 2015)

Not sure I want to be seen inspecting strange men's calf muscles


----------



## middleman (5 Jun 2015)

I have a fairly good and expensive bike with kit thanks to cycle to work. Problem is my body has a bit of catching up to get to the same level, I always wave or nod though and then curse when the ignoramus doesn't acknowledge..


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Jun 2015)

Ticktockmy said:


> Take no notice of them, ride and wear what you are comfortable with, We are after all now entering the Poser season, so there plenty of riders out and about with there super bikes and named clothing, But you only have to look at their calf muscles to see that they are only posing weekend warriors..LOL.


Yep, that's Bob on


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (5 Jun 2015)

I've just brought my Carlton over from storage in my Mother's shed. It's 30 years old and I've not touched it since the head-on episode five years ago.
Tomorrow I'll just put my unpadded shorts on with a sweat top and mountain bike shoes and test ride it round Penistone.
I don't give a stuff what anyone says.


----------



## ayceejay (5 Jun 2015)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> I've just brought my Carlton over from storage in my Mother's shed. It's 30 years old and I've not touched it since the head-on episode five years ago.
> Tomorrow I'll just put my unpadded shorts on with a sweat top and mountain bike shoes and test ride it round Penistone.
> I don't give a stuff what anyone says.


\
Yet if you hadn't posted it here no one would know let alone say anything and personally I couldn't care less: you are just not that important whether in Lycra or Crimplene.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Jun 2015)

I live a few hundred yards away from a cyclopark for roadies and mountain bikers (Fowlmead). Apparently its pretty good but i have only been on the track once as it's far too boring for me but its great for the big local Tri team to train on.

The park has a good cycle path leading up to it past my house and you do see all sorts going in however Sunday mornings its a fleet of carbon mamils in and out. One week i was convinced SKY had started training there the amount of team kits going in.


----------



## mobi (5 Jun 2015)

I have noticed same snobbery in other forums e.g. photography.

There people tend to focus on gears like expensive camera, lenses etc.

One can take take a good picture with cheap camera and rubbish photo with an expensive lens!

It is person that matters not the gadget


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jun 2015)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> I've just brought my Carlton over from storage in my Mother's shed. It's 30 years old and I've not touched it since the head-on episode five years ago.
> Tomorrow I'll just put my unpadded shorts on with a sweat top and mountain bike shoes and test ride it round Penistone.
> I don't give a stuff what anyone says.


At least you can say to any snobs "Well you ain't riding a Carlton"


----------



## Justinslow (5 Jun 2015)

Got an Argos bike £400 in the sale, ebay kit, cheap shoes etc, only because I'm a tight wad and don't fancy being divorced............yet. Anyway, been doing some TT's lately up against some £6000 + bikes and other bikes vastly more expensive than mine, not one person has mentioned anything snobby about err.........well anything actually, they've all been top boys and girls.
Ride what you want, spend what you want, but don't take the mickey out of people with cheaper kit because they might actually be better than you!
And I don't know if it's called "inverted snobbery" but giant killing on cheaper bikes/kit is great fun and gives you a warm feeling of satisfaction particularly in TT races, that said I can't beat the guy on the £6000 bike.............yet.
I would say beating people on expensive kit doesn't give you the same feeling of satisfaction because it's supposed to be better/quicker, right?
I was only 12 seconds slower than my mate over 8 miles last night on a TT, he was on his £2000 Giant ultegra tcr, but the question is - would I have beaten him if I was on a similar bike? No idea, but I ride what I've got and it's great fun trying.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Jun 2015)

yello said:


> Can you tell the difference by looking at their calf muscles?


I dunno, I've seen some pretty arrogantly turned ankles lately.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 Jun 2015)

Snobs yea, can't say I know any round here, I ride a Viking that cost £300 in 2008, it was a 7sp triple, it currently sports a 105 10sp triple with Ultegra chain and 12-23 cassette, people tell me that compact doubles are the things to ride, but I differ in my opinion, I have got through two sets of wheels ect.... and set p.b.'s that match people on £3,000 bikes, although my overall avg speed never seems to better about 15.5mph, my bibs cost 20-30, however whilst I do a lot of mileage, I don't tend to do great distance work. So stuff em and just do it, I have only ever done over 100 miles in one day and it took me about 7hrs that was in 2013 a year after I started cycling.


----------



## Cadire (6 Jun 2015)

Huffing and puffing up a hill on the A414 yesterday on my Giant Hybrid, a chap with some very nice gear came up behind me, gave me a quick 'Good on you, keep going' and sped off into the distance. That's really my only interaction with another cyclist (apart from the occasional nod and smile) and hopefully is typical rather than not


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (6 Jun 2015)

ayceejay said:


> \
> Yet if you hadn't posted it here no one would know let alone say anything and personally I couldn't care less: you are just not that important whether in Lycra or Crimplene.



Eh?


----------



## mick1836 (6 Jun 2015)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Flippin cycling snobs. It's like those who don't nod when I say hello. Why is that?



Bet are riding in 'Logo'd' jerseys?


----------



## Mrs M (6 Jun 2015)

I ventured out alone one day, it was a lovely day and ended up going a bit further than intended.
I was pooped and stopped for a rest.
A very nice young man in full kit on a beautiful bike stopped to ask if I was ok 
This spurned me on after my rest as it was a nice thing to do.
Mr Pinarello and Miss Kuota don't even look my way 
Never mind, there are some nice folks with expensive bikes and kit and some dweebs.


----------



## User16625 (10 Jun 2015)

thunderlips76 said:


> Is there a point when you've been cycling so long you become a cycling snob?. I ask this as I'm taking part in a charity ride ( about 100 miler) and I've already been told by other more experienced cyclists that "that carrera from halfords is rubbish, you'll need to spend a grand at least", " your average kph is too low, it needs to increase by 10", " what.......your bib shorts are from eBay......mine are castelli and cost a million pounds........" Etc. I'm not even that bad, I attack every climb even though my drive train is squeeking its head off.



Muhammad Ali used to say stupid things to his opponents to piss them off. Perhaps your experience was of similar tactics directed at you. They were trying to get you mad so that you would ride harder out of frustration to "show em how good you really are".


----------



## Bianchi boy (10 Jun 2015)

middleman said:


> I have a fairly good and expensive bike with kit thanks to cycle to work. Problem is my body has a bit of catching up to get to the same level, I always wave or nod though and then curse when the ignoramus doesn't acknowledge..


 I always wave/smile or say hello, up to a maximum of three times, if no response after that , then I just dont bother anymore


----------



## Cadire (11 Jun 2015)

I always smile, say hello, or nod. if I don't get a response, well that's not my problem... I'm out and about and happy


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jun 2015)




----------



## russ.will (14 Jun 2015)

When I was a motorbike rider, I always used to nod to the kids on their 50s and 125s and anybody else for that matter. At the weekends, all the fair weather Ducati/Harley riders were out and they'd ignore everyone. I was riding an Aprilia RSV Mille in a grands worth of Dainese two-piece, so it's not like I was exactly invisible.

Talking of fair weather; I didn't see many faces, friendly or otherwise on the Misguided Bus Route yesterday morning.....

Russell


----------



## sevenfourate (14 Jun 2015)

I've never been involved in a sport with so many snobs and ignorant knobs. That's wholly apparent in just a couple of months..........


----------



## SeanM (16 Jun 2015)

I think i've only said hello to one other cyclist, as he and his pals left me for dust. I am very much a noob when it comes to cycling though so i hope i haven't ignored anyone, i'd be mortified  if someone thought i was being rude.


----------



## Winnershsaint (17 Jun 2015)

Afnug said:


> You will find its the guys with all the gear but no idea who are the worst the best way to deal with them is sit on their wheels and take them in a sprint, always satisfies me even at my age.


I'd be interested to know what the criteria for an 'all the gear but no idea' are. Is it someone who has splashed serious money on a light carbon bike which is more bike than they could ever do justice to? Is it what they are wearing? Is it because they fit the stereotypical 'Johnny Come Lately' MAMIL piggybacking on the cycling boom for no other reason than it has suddenly become fashionable to do so? Perhaps those that have the gear and all the idea are overprotective of their world that they've inhabited when cycling was less popular and are reluctant to let others in. Maybe those with all the gear and no idea are just crap riders.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jun 2015)

I wonder if participants in other hobbies are as judgmental as cyclists. 

I wonder, do anglers wander along the riverbank and when they see someone with the latest carbon rod and teflon waders (or whatever) and 11 speed reel, start sneering at them and way they are winding their reel or, how they have positioned their flask of tea or whatever ... "pah, all the gear and no idea, he's not a_ proper_ angler".


----------



## Citius (17 Jun 2015)

The only cycling snobs I've ever come across are the ex-golfers who took it up after Wiggins won the tour. Ironically, they're the ones with all the top-end kit


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jun 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I wonder if participants in other hobbies are as judgmental as cyclists.
> 
> I wonder, do anglers wander along the riverbank and when they see someone with the latest carbon rod and teflon waders (or whatever) and 11 speed reel, start sneering at them and way they are winding their reel or, how they have positioned their flask of tea or whatever ... "pah, all the gear and no idea, he's not a_ proper_ angler".


Guess what else Shimano make.


----------



## Winnershsaint (17 Jun 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Guess what else Shimano make.


I hear they are coming out with an electronic reel system called Ri2, and they reckon the pros will all be using disc brakes on them inside two years.


----------



## Citius (17 Jun 2015)

Winnershsaint said:


> I hear they are coming out with an electronic reel system called Ri2, and they reckon the pros will all be using disc brakes on them inside two years.



Jest ye not... 
http://www.google.co.uk/patents/US7278599

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6lVXIHXsyU


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Jun 2015)

Winnershsaint said:


> I hear they are coming out with an electronic reel system called Ri2, and they reckon the pros will all be using disc brakes on them inside two years.



Don't joke about it... A cork disc brake on a reel.







Plus - here is the 'big version' http://www.deepdropcommercial.com/fishing-equipment/reels/electric-reels/


----------



## middleman (17 Jun 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I wonder if participants in other hobbies are as judgmental as cyclists.
> 
> I wonder, do anglers wander along the riverbank and when they see someone with the latest carbon rod and teflon waders (or whatever) and 11 speed reel, start sneering at them and way they are winding their reel or, how they have positioned their flask of tea or whatever ... "pah, all the gear and no idea, he's not a_ proper_ angler".



Very good lol. I must be a cycling snob because when i'm not wearing my club kit I sometimes have my Trek Team Gear (RadioShack as it was cheap, maybe get TFR next year) on when riding my Domane like Fattien Cancellouta and I have kitted it out with Bontrager accessories. I'm a bit OCD, that's my reasoning behind it.

Anyway my faith in fellow cyclists was partially restored on Saturday when I was cycling back from some hills through an industrial estate and another cyclist took my wheel for a short time before coming alongside and having a chat about where I was going to etc. He was doing laps of the estate, had a wee chat and then I he continued I headed home. No idea what sort of kit he was wearing or bike he was on but friendly cyclist, thats what its all about.


----------



## bpsmith (17 Jun 2015)

I hate judgement Either way tbh. If you have the gear, don't judge others for not having it. Equally, if you don't have the gear, then don't judge riders who do.

What's more, you have to start cycling at some point. Why does the reason matter?

I only started about 22 months ago and it was due to me not exercising much and needing an outlet of my own. Had always fancied a road bike as a young adult and never went there. Decide out of the blue when the C2W Scheme started and now on my second bike already. I am absolutely hooked, that's what matters. If I happened to start because of Wiggo, and it becoming fashionable, then so be it as long as I found it!?! Who said it wasn't fashionable before btw?

I like to buy nice kit. I don't judge others who don't, whether they can afford or want to or not. Shock!


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Jun 2015)

bpsmith said:


> I hate judgement Either way tbh. If you have the gear, don't judge others for not having it. Equally, if you don't have the gear, then don't judge riders who do.
> 
> What's more, you have to start cycling at some point. Why does the reason matter?
> 
> ...



Totally agree - I think it is far more important that people are cycling, rather than what they are riding/wearing and why they decided to ride. Cyclists have enough to worry about than what other cyclists think if them.


----------



## Venod (17 Jun 2015)

Winnershsaint said:


> I'd be interested to know what the criteria for an 'all the gear but no idea' are



Its the people with all the gear and no idea who think they are better than people who have not got the best bikes & clothing that I am talking about, that's not to say you shouldn't have the best you can afford, but just because you have the best don't look down & exclude people who have not.


----------



## NorvernRob (17 Jun 2015)

Afnug said:


> Its the people with all the gear and no idea who think they are better than people who have not got the best bikes & clothing that I am talking about, that's not to say you shouldn't have the best you can afford, but just because you have the best don't look down & exclude people who have not.



Which is weird, because I've never seen a forum post saying 'this guy on a crap old bike didnt wave back to me today' (plenty don't!) but I've seen hundreds slagging off people on expensive bikes or with expensive gear.

Seems the problem doesn't lie with the ones who have expensive kit, in fact I don't think the problem is actually that those people don't wave back. These threads always smell of jealousy to me, with tales of how poster X regularly smashes people on Pinarellos with his 20kg commuting bike.


----------



## sevenfourate (17 Jun 2015)

On my first decent ride (Of 30 miles) a couple of Sundays ago i saw perhaps 8 or 9 other 'speed-demon cyclists' on the road. And i say this - because they were dressed like, in the poise of, and acting like "cyclists", rather than perhaps commuters, young children etc etc

One single rider out of these said "Good Morning" in reply to my greeting.

3 or 4 didn't acknowledge, or even look-up in the direction of myself and my friend.,

3 or 4 heard me - didn't reply, or look me in the eye.....but instead just stared at my equipment (re: bike) as they passed by.

Pitiful.


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Jun 2015)

sevenfourate said:


> On my first decent ride (Of 30 miles) a couple of Sundays ago i saw perhaps 8 or 9 other 'speed-demon cyclists' on the road. And i say this - because they were dressed like, in the poise of, and acting like "cyclists", rather than perhaps commuters, young children etc etc
> 
> One single rider out of these said "Good Morning" in reply to my greeting.
> 
> ...



Perhaps you missed the raised finger or hand rather than the 'good morning'. Around here I think I get a positive reaction from at least 75% of cyclists when I am on my Sunday blasts.


----------



## doog (17 Jun 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> Perhaps you missed the raised finger or hand rather than the 'good morning'. Around here I think I get a positive reaction from at least 75% of cyclists when I am on my Sunday blasts.



Indeed, sometimes a move of the head / nod / raised hand whilst still on the bar is all I can bloody muster...subtle signs but usually reciprocated no matter what our physical state. 

The absolute worst offenders....blokes with their missus and kids on the sunday ride, the blokes go into some kind of 'im just doing the family thing' and ignore you,yet the wife / partner usually follows up the little tribe with a lovely smile.


----------



## sevenfourate (17 Jun 2015)

Milkfloat said:


> Perhaps you missed the raised finger or hand rather than the 'good morning'. Around here I think I get a positive reaction from at least 75% of cyclists when I am on my Sunday blasts.




Quite a few were seen as i sat on a bench with my friend for a while, and watched the World go by............

I commend you for your positive train of thought, but i'd be 99% sure i missed "nothing".

Which funnily enough is the same response i got from most of the colour-co-ordinated Power-Rangers sprinting past..............


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Jun 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I wonder if participants in other hobbies are as judgmental as cyclists.
> 
> I wonder, do anglers wander along the riverbank and when they see someone with the latest carbon rod and teflon waders (or whatever) and 11 speed reel, start sneering at them and way they are winding their reel or, how they have positioned their flask of tea or whatever ... "pah, all the gear and no idea, he's not a_ proper_ angler".



Some (but by no means all) photographers can be a bit sniffy about things. In some exalted circles a photo isn't worth taking unless you're using at least £2k of kit.
And don't get me started on the Canon vs Nikon debate...


----------



## howard2107 (17 Jun 2015)

Cyclists pale into insignificance at the side of Golfers! I play golf regularly and at some very nice courses, you should see the snobbery around those places, not to mention the very odd senses of dress. I personally couldn't give a monkeys about who has what and whether or not it is the latest model or must have, or what it costs.

If it is good for you, then that is all that matters, and sod anyone else's opinions and thoughts. I could go out and spend a fortune on either bikes or golf gear, but would it make me any better at either? i doubt it. I will replace things when they are no longer fit for purpose, and with what i want, not what others tell me i need.

I often apply the Phrase "All the gear and no idea", and it especially fitting when on a golf course.

Cheers...............Howard


----------



## NorvernRob (17 Jun 2015)

sevenfourate said:


> On my first decent ride (Of 30 miles) a couple of Sundays ago i saw perhaps 8 or 9 other 'speed-demon cyclists' on the road. And i say this - because they were dressed like, in the poise of, and acting like "cyclists", rather than perhaps commuters, young children etc etc
> 
> One single rider out of these said "Good Morning" in reply to my greeting.
> 
> ...



90%+ of all cyclists I pass wave or give some kind of acknowledgement. The reaction is the same whether I'm wearing Rapha and on my best bike, or I'm on my alloy winter bike wearing a cheap hi viz with oil stains on, £10 leggings and cheap shoes. 

It's nothing to do with what bike you're riding, at a closing speed approaching 30-40mph on most passes how can you even notice what model/group set other people have? Who even cares?


----------



## sevenfourate (17 Jun 2015)

NorvernRob said:


> 90%+ of all cyclists I pass wave or give some kind of acknowledgement. The reaction is the same whether I'm wearing Rapha and on my best bike, or I'm on my alloy winter bike wearing a cheap hi viz with oil stains on, £10 leggings and cheap shoes.
> 
> It's nothing to do with what bike you're riding, at a closing speed approaching 30-40mph on most passes how can you even notice what model/group set other people have? Who even cares?



I dont care. I'm merely sitting on my chair at home after a day at work, and joined in by stating what me and my friend witnessed. It matters none to me or you i suspect - either way. I'm not upset. surprised, angry or anything else. 

And as mentioned - i was sitting still when i saw most of these come past....so no "40mph closing speed"......


----------



## bpsmith (17 Jun 2015)

Afnug said:


> Its the people with all the gear and no idea who think they are better than people who have not got the best bikes & clothing that I am talking about, that's not to say you shouldn't have the best you can afford, but just because you have the best don't look down & exclude people who have not.


Totally agree, but don't assume the people with the gear are looking down at those without. This is generally not the case.


----------



## HertzvanRental (17 Jun 2015)

howard2107 said:


> Cyclists pale into insignificance at the side of Golfers! I play golf regularly and at some very nice courses, you should see the snobbery around those places, not to mention the very odd senses of dress. I personally couldn't give a monkeys about who has what and whether or not it is the latest model or must have, or what it costs.
> 
> If it is good for you, then that is all that matters, and sod anyone else's opinions and thoughts. I could go out and spend a fortune on either bikes or golf gear, but would it make me any better at either? i doubt it. I will replace things when they are no longer fit for purpose, and with what i want, not what others tell me i need.
> 
> ...


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Jun 2015)

Ive played some of the best courses in Europe and have never come across golf Snobbery. Maybe I am more snobby than the others ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jun 2015)

I've got no idea.

I do have most of the gear too. But mainly I've got no idea.


----------



## winjim (17 Jun 2015)

Ian? It's happening again!


----------



## the_craig (17 Jun 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> And don't get me started on the Canon vs Nikon debate...



Only Canon users get stuffy about this. Inferior gear and all that...


----------



## MiK1138 (17 Jun 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I wonder if participants in other hobbies are as judgmental as cyclists.


Fishkeepers are just as bad. "oh my xxxx Fliter pumps 0.000088765ltrs of water per hour more than your zzzzz Filter"


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jun 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> Some (but by no means all) photographers can be a bit sniffy about things. In some exalted circles a photo isn't worth taking unless you're using at least £2k of kit.
> And don't get me started on the Canon vs Nikon debate...





the_craig said:


> Only Canon users get stuffy about this. Inferior gear and all that...


One day they'll get a Pentax.


----------



## yello (18 Jun 2015)

So, if I bin all my 'expensive' gear... will I suddenly become a f*cking genius?


----------



## martint235 (18 Jun 2015)

I think one of the problems with "All the gear, no idea" in any field is where they believe the purchase of expensive kit makes them an expert. So you get people who have read a Cycling Plus and gone out and bought a £4k Cervelo and a load of Rapha gear. So far, no harm, no foul. But they then pull up to a novice in difficulty and rather than say "Sorry can't help you, I'm new to this myself" they say "oh yes what you need to do is this, this and this" when really they haven't got the faintest idea. Unfortunately novice sees expensive kit and lovely curvy carbon bike and thinks "Oh he's an expert I need to follow his advice". Now this might lead to something harmless like buying some useless tabs to stick in their water but at worst it could lead to dangerous modifications to their bike. They don't know that Cervelo guy gets his bike shop to change his punctures and follow his advice on how to tighten cranks up to the letter.


----------



## Citius (18 Jun 2015)

^^^ this.


----------



## RitchieJoe (18 Jun 2015)

here was me planning on buying the best bike I could afford (around £1000 from planet X) and never did I think I may be potentially judged for it. I have never really understood jealousy/bitterness/snobbery or what people get from it. It's a shame we live in a society where people are judged for what they do or do not have and not actually on WHO they are.


----------



## Citius (18 Jun 2015)

RitchieJoe said:


> here was me planning on buying the best bike I could afford (around £1000 from planet X) and never did I think I may be potentially judged for it. I have never really understood jealousy/bitterness/snobbery or what people get from it. It's a shame we live in a society where people are judged for what they do or do not have and not actually on WHO they are.



Nothing wrong with PX. They make some great value, good performing kit. My lad will probably be on a PX frame next season.


----------



## martint235 (18 Jun 2015)

Citius said:


> Nothing wrong with PX. They make some great value, good performing kit. My lad will probably be on a PX frame next season.


Both my road bikes are PX. Steel commuter with disc brakes and a Ti long distance LEL veteran.


----------



## RitchieJoe (18 Jun 2015)

Citius said:


> Nothing wrong with PX. They make some great value, good performing kit. My lad will probably be on a PX frame next season.



I didn't mean just by the people on more expensive bikes, but also the ones on cheaper bikes. What I was saying is some may perceive me to be a snob and the others a tight git. From reading this thread it appears you can't win


----------



## Citius (18 Jun 2015)

RitchieJoe said:


> I didn't mean just by the people on more expensive bikes, but also the ones on cheaper bikes. What I was saying is some may perceive me to be a snob and the others a tight git. From reading this thread it appears you can't win



In my experience, there is always someone on a cheaper bike who is faster, and there is always someone on a more expensive bike who is slower. The reverse is also true. So no, you can't win - well, you can, but you know what I mean..


----------



## zizou (18 Jun 2015)

The idea of there being alot of "cycling snobs" about is IMO a false perception from people with an inferiority complex for whatever reason. Maybe it is different elsewhere but i dont know anyone who has a 'exotic' bike who makes negative comments about people riding cheaper bikes, in fact there is usually more respect given for those on cheaper bikes who are good riders than if they were just as good but on some superbike. The things that get commented on (in terms of banter) are usually to do with dirty bikes, messy bartape, excessive rattles and noise rather than the expense of the equipment in question. 

So stop being so self obsessed, enjoy riding your bike whatever you have and don't care what other people might be thinking - it's more than likely they are not thinking about you negatively (or positively) in any case!


----------



## Winnershsaint (18 Jun 2015)

martint235 said:


> I think one of the problems with "All the gear, no idea" in any field is where they believe the purchase of expensive kit makes them an expert. So you get people who have read a Cycling Plus and gone out and bought a £4k Cervelo and a load of Rapha gear. So far, no harm, no foul.


I agree, however, among some observers and commentators of the upsurge in cycling it is suggested that some more experienced cyclists resent the increase in popularity in a sport they previously had all to themselves, preferring to keep it within the confines of their little elite group, rather than accepting cycling as an inclusive a sport as it it most definitely should be. I don't know how commonplace it is but in some articles it is reported that some types of riders feel that it is OK to denigrate or belittle the less experienced or less able or indeed the less affluent in order to remain as a self appointed vanguard against this rise in popularity.
My personal take on this is that even if such reports are vaguely accurate it is something I have not experienced personally. Secondly I believe it is not something that is confined just to cycling, pretty much the same sort of thing will happen to whatever new 'craze' comes to the fore next.


----------



## Winnershsaint (18 Jun 2015)

zizou said:


> The idea of there being alot of "cycling snobs" about is IMO a false perception from people with an inferiority complex for whatever reason. Maybe it is different elsewhere but i dont know anyone who has a 'exotic' bike who makes negative comments about people riding cheaper bikes, in fact there is usually more respect given for those on cheaper bikes who are good riders than if they were just as good but on some superbike. The things that get commented on (in terms of banter) are usually to do with dirty bikes, messy bartape, excessive rattles and noise rather than the expense of the equipment in question.
> 
> So stop being so self obsessed, enjoy riding your bike whatever you have and don't care what other people might be thinking - it's more than likely they are not thinking about you negatively (or positively) in any case!


Couldn't agree more with this. It is about self obsession and inferiority complexes as much as the other way round. I enjoy riding my bike. I don't give a toss what others think. I am the cyclist that I am and I am comfortable with that. 
I do wonder whether reporting of this fashion is just another media stick to beat the cycling fraternity with rather than being an accurate picture. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/acti...9/Why-does-cycling-attract-so-many-snobs.html


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jun 2015)

There's even a book about it: Bike Snob

Edit. I'd better add a winky thing.


----------



## Winnershsaint (18 Jun 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Edit. I'd better add a winky thing.



If you did that would it make it 'bike knob'?


----------



## Butty1972 (18 Jun 2015)

"The world is absolutely full of bell-ends, my dear boy, you have merely found a couple more, that's all"....


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jun 2015)

Tee hee. My wife just got in from the shops and had got me a copy of Cycling Weekly. In the letters page, obviously part of a long correspondence, probably very long, is some bloke bemoaning the fact that he's been "blanked" by other cyclists "presumably because I don't ride a Pinarello", and gleeful that a bloke who didn't wave back subsequently suffered a mechanical of some sort. 

You've got to laugh.


----------



## Winnershsaint (18 Jun 2015)

Butty1972 said:


> "The world is absolutely full of bell-ends, my dear boy, you have merely found a couple more, that's all"....


That's brightened up baby sitting the naughty kids in the isolation room on Thursday afternoon.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jun 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Tee hee. My wife just got in from the shops and had got me a copy of Cycling Weekly. In the letters page, obviously part of a long correspondence, probably very long, is some bloke bemoaning the fact that he's been "blanked" by other cyclists "presumably because I don't ride a Pinarello", and gleeful that a bloke who didn't wave back subsequently suffered a mechanical of some sort.
> 
> You've got to laugh.




I should send a reply with this


----------



## bpsmith (18 Jun 2015)

martint235 said:


> I think one of the problems with "All the gear, no idea" in any field is where they believe the purchase of expensive kit makes them an expert. So you get people who have read a Cycling Plus and gone out and bought a £4k Cervelo and a load of Rapha gear. So far, no harm, no foul. But they then pull up to a novice in difficulty and rather than say "Sorry can't help you, I'm new to this myself" they say "oh yes what you need to do is this, this and this" when really they haven't got the faintest idea. Unfortunately novice sees expensive kit and lovely curvy carbon bike and thinks "Oh he's an expert I need to follow his advice". Now this might lead to something harmless like buying some useless tabs to stick in their water but at worst it could lead to dangerous modifications to their bike. They don't know that Cervelo guy gets his bike shop to change his punctures and follow his advice on how to tighten cranks up to the letter.


This type of person is actually pretty general across the whole range of bikes out there though. It's not specific to the Cervelo guy.

You also get strong characters, who know it all, riding bikes at the complete opposite end of the spectrum. They also get listened to and the same results happen.

Discrimination against the Cervelo rider is no more acceptable than A.N.Other bike, just because it's cheaper or the rider has been riding for longer!


----------



## winjim (18 Jun 2015)




----------



## Citius (18 Jun 2015)

bpsmith said:


> This type of person is actually pretty general across the whole range of bikes out there though. It's not specific to the Cervelo guy.
> 
> You also get strong characters, who know it all, riding bikes at the complete opposite end of the spectrum. They also get listened to and the same results happen.
> 
> Discrimination against the Cervelo rider is no more acceptable than A.N.Other bike, just because it's cheaper or the rider has been riding for longer!



So we can agree that actual knowledge is far more important than what bike you ride, right?


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jun 2015)

Citius said:


> So we can agree that actual knowledge is far more important than what bike you ride, right?


Why do you have to be knowledgeable? It's not like cycling is difficult. It's like riding a bike.

I think there is obviously an optimum gear:idea ratio out there somewhere.


----------



## Citius (18 Jun 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Why do you have to be knowledgeable? It's not like cycling is difficult. It's like riding a bike.
> 
> I think there is obviously an optimum gear:idea ratio out there somewhere.



I just meant in terms of giving advice. Obviously riding a bike itself is pretty straightforward...


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jun 2015)

I was being an arse mischevious


----------



## Jimidh (18 Jun 2015)

I am fairly new to cycling 3-4 years and haven't really came across bike snobs in either the road or MTB community. 

I am lucky to ride with some serious good cyclists including national amateur champions and I have found them incredibly supportive and encouraging of us less able mortals.

Suppose in any walk of life you will always meet a few bellends.


----------



## bpsmith (19 Jun 2015)

Citius said:


> So we can agree that actual knowledge is far more important than what bike you ride, right?


I am saying, if you don't know yourself, don't Google it and then mouth off like you know what you're talking about.


----------



## andyfraser (19 Jun 2015)

I might've met my first cycling snob! He was coming from the opposite direction on his red and white Pinerello and turned into the road I was going to turn into just ahead of me. I know he saw me but when I waved he blanked me! Thinking about it, he could've just got back from a long ride in the warm afternoon sun and was only able to wave mentally. Actually, maybe he didn't see me after all. Maybe I'm just jealous of his beautiful bike. Oh well...


----------



## Citius (19 Jun 2015)

bpsmith said:


> I am saying, if you don't know yourself, don't Google it and then mouth off like you know what you're talking about.


 Good advice. Has anyone done that?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jun 2015)

NorthernDave said:


> Some (but by no means all) photographers can be a bit sniffy about things. In some exalted circles a photo isn't worth taking unless you're using at least £2k of kit.
> And don't get me started on the *Canon vs Nikon* debate...


Thats a shame, however a good lens is worth the money over an expensive body, and £2k you say, dam I fooked on both scores my whole equipment for both is no more than that, excluding a few sundries like hard drives and clothes ect....


----------



## DirtGambit (21 Jun 2015)

Nothing wrong with the carrera, I started road cycling on a cheap mtb, moved to the Carrera and now I have a carbon mekk, some of my personal bests are still held by the Carrera and to be honest the carbon bike is only a few minutes faster over my routes. Just cycle what you have, leave the snobs to drill all their funds into looking cool and focus on your own journey.


----------



## Jimidh (21 Jun 2015)

DirtGambit said:


> Nothing wrong with the carrera, I started road cycling on a cheap mtb, moved to the Carrera and now I have a carbon mekk, some of my personal bests are still held by the Carrera and to be honest the carbon bike is only a few minutes faster over my routes. Just cycle what you have, leave the snobs to drill all their funds into looking cool and focus on your own journey.



My first Road Bike was a Carrera - now fitted with Mudguards and is my winter commute/ turbo bike.

My only complaint about it is that being from Halfords and me buying it online is that it doesn't quite fit me properly but that gives me the excuse to buy a new winter bike this year!! Keeping it for the Turbo though.


----------



## Justinslow (21 Jun 2015)

I went out on a 60 mile group ride yesterday morning with who I consider 4 top local riders, either winning TT's or competing in road racing, all on top kit, and me on my Argos Ventura. Not once was any of the bikes mentioned or any of the kit. The ride was all about the craic, conversation, and the enjoyment! 4.30 start was a bit early though!


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jun 2015)

Of course cycling is riven with snobbery. There are ...

Sportivistas and Strava kings, riding carbon frames with Di2. Snobbish about: Anyone with fewer KoMs than them. Anyone with a bike that weighs 0.5g more than theirs.

Audaxers. Don't get out of bed (which is normally in a bus shelter) for less than 200k. Snobbish about: Sportive riders, who need event signs to navigate instead of a clipboard of instructions, and who eat gels instead of beans on toast.

Club racers, riding in tight bunches - a blur of matching jerseys. Snobbish about: Sportive riders, "eee by gum, put a number on tha back lad, and enter t'real race, we'll see what tha's made of". (I don't know why I did that in Yorkshire).

Tree-trunk legged fixie riders. Snobbish about: Anyone with gears. Weedy-legged hipsters pretending to the fixie mantle. Wannabe singlespeed riders with freewheels.

Commuters and shoppers. Snobbish about: mere recreational cyclists.

Hipster fixie riders. Snobbish about: anyone with the wrong sort of goatee. 

Retro bores. Riding old Puch, Peugot, and other 70s bikes. Snobbish about: anyone who uses indexed gears; anyone who doesn't have an extensive collection of different kinds of cotter pin at home.

Recumbent riders. Snobbish about: All those poor lambs riding upwrong bikes who have not yet seen the light.

MTB-ers. Snobbish about: anyone who can't bunny-hop out of an axle-deep lagoon of mud.

Bromptoneers. Snobbish about: other folders. Anyone riding a less comprehensively customised Brompton than them.


----------



## Justinslow (23 Jun 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Of course cycling is riven with snobbery. There are ...
> 
> Sportivistas and Strava kings, riding carbon frames with Di2. Snobbish about: Anyone with fewer KoMs than them. Anyone with a bike that weighs 0.5g more than theirs.
> 
> ...


You forgot to mention "unicyclists" or "bmx er's" or "tandemists" to name three!


----------



## Markymark (23 Jun 2015)

...or London commuters who are top of the pecking order.


----------



## Venod (23 Jun 2015)

Justinslow said:


> You forgot to mention "unicyclists" or "bmx er's" or "tandemists" to name three!



Then there's Tricyclists & Trick cyclists, to name another 2 or 3 plus 1


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jun 2015)

Justinslow said:


> You forgot to mention "unicyclists" or "bmx er's" or "tandemists" to name three!




None of which exists.. pffft...


----------



## anothersam (23 Jun 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Of course cycling is riven with snobbery…


Brilliant. (A few years ago I undertook a spot of psychological profiling, myself.) Your primer deserves wide dissemination.







As a freewheeling singlespeeder, I know my place in the pecking order.


----------



## awomaninsane (25 Jun 2015)

I have thoroughly enjoyed reading all 12 pages of this, highly entertaining! I haven't even got my bike yet but i'm already planning my outfit- it's probably going to be my gym kit and trainers and i already don't care about responses i may or may not get!


----------



## Justinslow (25 Jun 2015)

awomaninsane said:


> I have thoroughly enjoyed reading all 12 pages of this, highly entertaining! I haven't even got my bike yet but i'm already planning my outfit- it's probably going to be my gym kit and trainers and i already don't care about responses i may or may not get!


Commoner.........


----------



## awomaninsane (25 Jun 2015)

Haha, common as muck me man!


----------



## Wooden Top (25 Jun 2015)

Snobbery is annoying. I have a few bikes from cheap to a few grand and I don't care what I'm wearing. I will ride my Pinarello road bike to work in a baggy t-shirt and combat style shorts much to the amusement of my colleagues but I really couldn't give a damn. 

And calf size is no indication of a part time weekend warrior rider! My legs are like twigs and I ride nearly every day!


----------



## Sludgy (26 Jun 2015)

Funny this, when I rode a mountain bike, 'road' cyclists generally blanked me as we passed. The moment I got a 'road' bike they all said hello. I tend to say hello to everyone, and make them respond


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jun 2015)

Sludgy said:


> Funny this, when I rode a mountain bike, 'road' cyclists generally blanked me as we passed. The moment I got a 'road' bike they all said hello. I tend to say hello to everyone, and make them respond


Not everyone on road bikes does to me, maybe its because my bike is a Viking.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jun 2015)

Mind you I bet I do more than some of those £3,000 bikes I see on strava (or did till people learned not advertise what bike they had in to much detail) and have better times as many of them


----------



## screenman (26 Jun 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Mind you I bet I do more than some of those £3,000 bikes I see on strava (or did till people learned not advertise what bike they had in to much detail) and have better times as many of them



I have a good friend who is 84 and has just spent £4,000+ on a new bike, I imagine that you may be a bit faster than him now. What on earth does it matter how much their bike cost, it just smacks of the green eyed monster when people write lines like that.


----------



## bpsmith (26 Jun 2015)

screenman said:


> I have a good friend who is 84 and has just spent £4,000+ on a new bike, I imagine that you may be a bit faster than him now. What on earth does it matter how much their bike cost, it just smacks of the green eyed monster when people write lines like that.


I agree that I t's a 2 way street in my mind. Snobbyness doesn't work either way! Just don't judge and get on with it!

Faster or slower. Expensive or reasonable bike/kit. Who cares whatever the combination?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jun 2015)

screenman said:


> I have a good friend who is 84 and has just spent £4,000+ on a new bike, I imagine that you may be a bit faster than him now. What on earth does it matter how much their bike cost, it just smacks of the green eyed monster when people write lines like that.


Do you I have been called materialistic and now jealous in the last month, I am neither I can assure you, I personally couldn't tell one bike from the next, my bike cost £300, but its worth a dam site more these days to replace I can assure you of that.
You may not of caught any of my recent posts about the WNBR, its a protest about several things, cycle safety, oil dependency and the use of earth's sustainability to support life, I maybe should have made it clearer that £3,000 bikes is some 3.5 to 4Kg's light than my bike and thats at best, I will put it another way take photography very similar to a lot of hobbies, at the ride I heard some talk about the latest kit Canon whatever, also someone there using a 70-200 f2.8 L series lens, I just went and did what I do best take pictures. 
I received the complement from the ride organiser of probably having the best pictures of any of the WNBR groups on flickr, I am not saying they are the best, but what I used was an Canon 40D some 6 or 7 years and a sigma lens (can't carry much more as I had to ride both to and back to York)
I can't post here for obvious reasons but if you wish to look have look here https://www.flickr.com/photos/61323383@N07/ then compare with these it you want taken with a lens costing at discount £1,500 and the camera a Canon 7D costing £700 best price I found so the two together cost as much as many a bike.
I am then accused of being jealous, of kit costing more than mine, this is the link to the work he did, I am not putting him down at all because I don't know where on the learning curve he is. https://www.flickr.com/photos/133931455@N04/ however there is very little thought to composition the lens being an f2.8 has great capabilities to throw the background out of focus because the pictures are shot in Auto mode it has chosen a mid range setting which is neither here nor there, he also didn't have to worry about riding in the group so should have had better opportunities than me to compose his images better, I on the other hand had to ride from the back of the group to the front dismount and get pictures where I could.
So jealous no never I let my pictures and cycling do the talking I am just about to pass 20,000 miles in three years on what was a cheap Viking, and to be honest I really don't want to ride anything else these days as we have been together so long I am not sure I could cheat on the old lass.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jun 2015)

bpsmith said:


> I agree that I t's a 2 way street in my mind. Snobbyness doesn't work either way! Just don't judge and get on with it!
> 
> Faster or slower. Expensive or reasonable bike/kit. Who cares whatever the combination?


I think the point I was making is expensive kit doesn't make the photographer or cyclist, but the person behind the lens or on the bike.


----------



## screenman (26 Jun 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think the point I was making is expensive kit doesn't make the photographer or cyclist, but the person behind the lens or on the bike.



I am sorry but your post did not read that way to me. I apologise for missing your point.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jun 2015)

@screenman as age goes there was a lady there 93 years oldest naturist in the U.K. I believe.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jun 2015)

screenman said:


> I am sorry but your post did not read that way to me. I apologise for missing your point.


I have to admit I do have time on my side for the mileage bit, but quite seriously the only people that over take me usually are people that have been riding absolute yonks, their bike might be some 2-3kgs lighter but cost aprrox what mine has cost me, club riders or those in serious training, as I pointed out in an earlier post there is very little of it round here, I have to admit on occasion I have missed a passing cyclist because I was concentrating on something else but usually most people acknowledge each other.


----------



## bpsmith (26 Jun 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think the point I was making is expensive kit doesn't make the photographer or cyclist, but the person behind the lens or on the bike.


Wasn't aimed particularly at you Nige, as you're not normally the protagonist in this type of discussion.

My point still stands though. It winds me up when people genuinely judge based on someone having an expensive bike.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jun 2015)

Anyway, turning your nose up is bad aerodynamically.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (26 Jun 2015)

@bpsmith you know me too well, the guy I was refer to that called me materlistic was a guy over on youtube, can't remember quite why he did, but it something to wit the God v Science thing, I had posted some false images of Nibiru look it up if you want earth changing event this Sept apparently well you know how conversations can go,
I built my current system about 4 years ago, intel Quad core Q9400 with 8Gb of ram, it currently sports 3 1TB drves 2x250GB and 2x160GB a resonable graphics card, it has had two in at times sporting up to 4 displays, (do a lot of photography and dable and some 3D Art renders, not that I am good at that) total build cost no more than say £600 excluding monitors. Its performance has only recently dropped out of the top 500 processors.

His next post to me was what kit he was getting, total cost over $20,000, now he might make a living at it, so I can understand that, but to call me materlistic, and in the next post, boasting (or seeming to) that amount of money, well.............


----------

